# HAPPY THANKS GIVING



## H2H1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I would like to take this time to tell everyone , HAPPY THANKSGIVING. I wish everyone a bless and safe day as you travel to visit friends and family. I also ask that while you are sitting there at the table to stop and give thanks for those who are overseas protecting our rights. And to thank all who have served in the military .


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

RE: HAPPY THANKS GIVING

Yes ,, as Hollis said ,, be safe 
 :approve:


----------



## rjf7g (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: HAPPY THANKS GIVING

Happy Thanksgiving.  For the first time in years, no one in our family will be spending Thanksgiving in Bagdad.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving!



Happy Thanksgiving to all!



We are having:



Fried Turkey

Dressing

Sweet Potatoes

Mashed Potatoes

Corn Casserole

Texas Potatoes

Green Bean Casserole

Seven-Layer Salad
Dumplings

Cranberry Relish

Chocolate Lush Desert

Cream Cheese Bars

Rolls

Cheese-ball



YUM!


----------



## *scooter* (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: HAPPY THANKS GIVING

HAPPY THANKSGIVING ALL.
Food, Family, Football and some Beverages...wha hoo!!


----------



## Shadow (Nov 26, 2009)

Re: HAPPY THANKS GIVING

Happy Thanksgiving to all.  Food, family and Texas Football..... :bleh: Go AGGIES
And will give a Special Thanks to all the Men and Women in uniform.


----------



## CharlieS (Nov 26, 2009)

RE: Happy Thanksgiving!



> SnowbirdInFlight - 11/25/2009  10:46 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would like to be eathing with you!!!

Happy Thanksgiving - remembering our troops who cannot be with loved ones.


----------



## rjf7g (Nov 26, 2009)

Re: HAPPY THANKS GIVING

Check this out - http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2009/11/26/us/20091126-search-graphic.html - it is a map that shows search frequency for a bunch of Thanksgiving Day recipes.  Interesting...could lead to great discussions about how the data is collected and what it really means.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 26, 2009)

Re: HAPPY THANKS GIVING

It means there are a lot of cooks our there that don't know how to cook sweet potatoes or pumpkin pie, but it doesn't show all the cooks cooking dishes that they don't need to look up a recipe for.

Like all the stuff we ate today! Aargh! I'm stuffed!

A happy Thanksgiving to you all, and I hope you know what you are doing!  :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 28, 2009)

Re: HAPPY THANKS GIVING

Hello Everyone, Just got home from my Thanksgiving and boy did we eat well also!!

Turkey, Country Ham, Mashed Potatoes, Sweet Potatoes, Green Beans, Dressing, Baked Apples, Fresh HOMEMADE Rolls, Gravy, Cranberry Salad, Apple Cake and Pumpkin Pie  YUM, YUM

Hope everyone traveled safely and ate well!!


----------



## rcclark (Dec 4, 2009)

RE: HAPPY THANKS GIVING

Thanks for the Thanksgiving wishes.  My wife and I went camping over the holiday and cooked turkey in the dutch oven.  Stop on by and see how our cowboy thanksgiving turned out.


----------

